# Big Thanks For EIS



## Craig Duke (Jan 29, 2005)

I just noticed this introduction forum and thought I should say hello. 

By profession I'm a Software Engineering (Telecom and Aerospace) and have my own consulting business. I have a degree with Music Theory and Composition from the Universtity of Miami (Coral Gables, FL). After that, I decided to get a degree in Electrical Engineer (U of Wisconsin - Madison). This is ancient history though. I currently compose orchestral and chamber music as time allows. I have started EIS training with an EIS Grad and would never have known about it or gotten connected to an instructor had it not been for this forum. Thanks Sharmy et. al. I think EIS is the compositional method I have always been looking for.

So, hello to all.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 29, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Craig! 

EIS is definitely a wonderful tool - given your background I'm looking forward to hearing how you're applying it on an mp3 or two! I had the great fortune of interviewing EIS Founder Spud Murphy last Monday. He is a very interesting individual with a wealth of knowledge and experience. Since I'm just starting with EIS as well (I've been working with EIS Graduate Craig Sharmat) I'd like to welcome you to the course as well. 

See you around the forums then!


----------

